# Notebook gesucht (13")



## Rayza (22. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen!

ich suche zZ ein laptop, den ich für die schule nach den ferien brauchen werde und außerdem zuhause mal nutzen werde.

die leistung müsste höchstens für nen Gameboy (  ) Emulator & Minecraft reichen, halt kleinere Games für zwischendurch.
Außerdem lege ich auch Wert auf ne sehr gute Verarbeitung.

Habe zZ das hier in Erwägung gezogen:

Sony VAIO SB1S1E/S bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hat laut dem CB Test eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, Tastatur etc. pp.
Jedoch wurde das Display und der laute Lüfter kritisiert, suche deshalb etwas vergleichbares bei dem die beiden Punkte nicht auftreten 

Nochmal aufgezählt:

- höchstens 1.000€
- gutes Display das nicht so stark spiegelt
- lange Akkulaufzeit (über 4-5 Stunden)
- sehr gute Verarbeitung (siehe Gehäuse vom Sony Vaio, gefällt mir!) + 'feines' Design
- Leistung für Officeprogramme (gibt es in der Preisklasse eins mit ner SSD?)
- kleinere Games sollten schon laufen
- nicht allzu lauter Lüfter.

Außerdem USB 3.0...^^

Das wärs dann, hab da bei Laptops leider keine Efahrung (:


LG


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2011)

Du könntest dir ja das hier mal angucken: 

Dell Vostro 3350, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 250GB, Windows 7 Professional, silber (N33503S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*Pro*

+Design und Oberflächenmaterial 
+Guter Schnittstellenumfang 
+Chiclet-Keyboard mit Beleuchtung 
+Matte Bildschirmoberfläche 
+Gute Multimedia-Performance 
+Überzeugende Akkulaufzeiten 

*Contra*

-Stabilität des Chassis 
-Wackeliger Displaydeckel 
-Geringer Kontrast und Schwarzwert 
-Geräuschkulisse unter Belastung 
-Schlechte Klangqualität des Speakers 
-12 Monate Garantie ab Werk


siehe hier: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-Vostro-3350-Subnotebook.53800.0.html


----------



## Rayza (22. Juni 2011)

Schnelle Antwort 

Was ist denn ein Chassis? :o

Nun, ich lege viel Wert auf die Verarbeitung und das der Displaydeckel wackelt gefällt mir nicht und auch nicht das er unter Last so extrem laut wird.

Hab auch einige VOstros in Erwägung gezogen.. kann ruhig mehr kosten, wenn dann wenigstens fast all meine Punkte erfüllt werden.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2011)

Also USB 3.0 ist eben etwas, das noch nicht so viele Notebooks unterstützen.

Insgesamt gibt es 197 Notebooks, die in der Preis- und Größenklasse zu finden sind. 
Davon haben aber nur 29 USB 3.0.


----------



## Hatuja (22. Juni 2011)

Wie sähe es mit einem Dell Latitude E6320 aus? Die Latitude E6X20 Serie schaue ich mir im Moment genauer an, da ich auch auf der Suche bin.
- Verarbeitung soll sehr Gut sein, Business- Serie halt.
- Mattes Display
- USB 3.0 gibt es wohl als Zusatzmodul.
- An Akkus gibt es 3, 6 und 9 Zellen. Der 9 Zeller steht allerdings hinter etwas heraus. Aber auch mit dem 6 Zellen sollte er so an die 7-8 Stunden halten.
Den Straßenpreis kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Ezio (22. Juni 2011)

MacBook Pro passt doch perfekt zu deinen Anforderungen 
außer USB3, aber das hat fast kein Notebook, dafür gibt's Thunderbolt.


----------



## Rayza (22. Juni 2011)

Dell Latitude™ E6520
Preis ab 		1.329,00 €

Wenn man es konfigurieren möchte kriegt man den Standart Preis angezeigt (:


Edit:
Naja, bin nicht der große Applefan und bleib lieber bei Windows (arbeite seit zig Jahren mit Windows)
und in der Schule wäre ich der einzige mit nem anderen System )

gut, lassen wir 3.0 weg - 
gibt es denn nichts was so ca. an das design vom sony vaio kommt, auch von der hardware her & die beiden oben genannten kritikpunkte nicht besitzt?


----------



## Hatuja (22. Juni 2011)

Du musst die Dell Geräte ja nicht unbedingt bei Dell direkt kaufen. Mittlerweile gibt es viele Händler im Netz, die Dell Notebooks anbieten! Oft zu besseren Preisen.

Edit: Der E6520 ist aber auch ein 15.6 Zöller.


----------



## Rayza (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, bevorzuge einen 13" - 13.4"


----------



## Ezio (22. Juni 2011)

Rayza schrieb:


> Naja, bin nicht der große Applefan und bleib lieber bei Windows (arbeite seit zig Jahren mit Windows)
> und in der Schule wäre ich der einzige mit nem anderen System )


 
Du kannst am MB problemlos Windows benutzen (was du aber sicher nicht mehr willst, wenn du mal OS X hast  )
Wenn es um Verarbeitung, Akkulaufzeit und Display geht, sind MacBooks einfach die erste Wahl!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (22. Juni 2011)

wenns um verarbeitung, akkulaufzeit und display geht, dann its das x220 einfach die erste wahl...
auf mb windowas installieren kürzt die akkulaufzeit ja nicht, weil die treiber so gut funktionieren...seh genug macbook pro 2011 user bei mir in der uni, die inwdows über bootcamp haben laufen lassen und die akkulaufzeitvondenen kommt nie über 6h und das bei geringerer helligkeitsstufe mit wlan an.

die sind zwar gut, aber es gibt bessrere books


----------



## joebs23 (22. Juni 2011)

> kann ruhig mehr kosten, wenn dann wenigstens fast all meine Punkte erfüllt werden.


Wenn du 1400€ ausgeben kannst, dann: Samsung 900X3A

Testberichte: 
Notebookcheck
Computerbase
Netzwelt
Chip

Hat ein überragendes Display und eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, USB 3.0, schönes Design und ist sehr dünn.


----------



## Rayza (22. Juni 2011)

danke für die zahlreichen posts

@ezio:

ok, das wusste ich nicht. möchte trotzdem nicht auf apple umsteigen 

@joebs:

max. 1.000€ - bin schüler!! 

ps: freu mich natürlich über alle posts, aber noch nicht das was ich suche..

edit2: denke es wird das von mir genannte sony. hab kein großes problem imt dem display und unter last wird es selten sein
trotzdem danke!!


----------



## Ezio (22. Juni 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> wenns um verarbeitung, akkulaufzeit und display geht, dann its das x220 einfach die erste wahl...
> auf mb windowas installieren kürzt die akkulaufzeit ja nicht, weil die treiber so gut funktionieren...seh genug macbook pro 2011 user bei mir in der uni, die inwdows über bootcamp haben laufen lassen und die akkulaufzeitvondenen kommt nie über 6h und das bei geringerer helligkeitsstufe mit wlan an.
> 
> die sind zwar gut, aber es gibt bessrere books


 
Das ist aber ein 12" und deutlich teurer als 1k€. Außerdem sieht es aus wie ein 10 Jahre altes Notebook


----------



## Superwip (23. Juni 2011)

> Du kannst am MB problemlos Windows benutzen


 
"Problemlos" sieht für mich anders aus...

ohne (alles andere als trivialen und eher theoretischen) EFI-Mod
-ist man an einen externen "Bootloader" (Bootcamp) gebunden
-Mac OS wird man nicht los (Was Speicherplatz verschwendet)
-Bootcamp unterstützt nur die Installation eines einzigen Betriebssystems; will man etwa Windows 7 und XP oder Windows und Linux gleichzeitig installieren ist das nur über Umwege möglich
-Linux wird nicht offiziell unterstützt aber das ist bei Notebooks allgemein ja eher die Regel
-Nach wie vor Probleme insbesondere mit den Energiesparmaßnahmen und der Geschwindigkeit von Firewire und USB

Weitere Nachteile des MacBook: Spiegeldisplay mit mäßiger Auflösung, kein USB 3.0, kein eSATA, kein analoger Videoausgang, nur zwei USBs (andere haben mehr 3.0; die Ports liegen zudem eng beisammen, ein fetter USB Stick kann etwa auch noch den zweiten blockieren), kein wechselbarer Akku, heiß wird es auch (wobei Apple Fanboys schnell anmerken, dass es dafür leise ist), schlecht nachrüstbar (nur ein PCIe Minicard Steckplatz), Audioausgang und Eingang (Mic) über eine einzelne Kombiklinke, für normale Headsets ist ein Adapter nötig, keine Standardtastatur

Und: mit ~1100€ (+Windows) sprengt es den Preisrahmen auch deutlich



> Das ist aber ein 12"


 
12,5


eine nur um 0,2 Zoll größere Abweichung vom Ideal als das [13,3 Zoll] MacBook


> und deutlich teurer als 1k€.


 
Nicht (unbedingt) für Schüler/Studenten (auch wenn man dann auf USB 3.0, Touchscreen und die alternative hohe Auflösung verzichten muss)



> Außerdem sieht es aus wie ein 10 Jahre altes Notebook


 
Was perfekt ist kann man eben nicht verbessern

____
Als weitere Alternative werfe ich an dieser Stelle noch das HP ProBook 3660b und das HP ProBook 5330m ein, diese gibt es in der Preisklasse auch mit (128GB) SSD, sie besitzen auch ein sehr gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse aber auch kein USB 3.0,  eine weitere option wäre das Toshiba Satellite R830, dass ebenfalls mit SSD verfügbar ist; es ist etwas leichter aber auch weniger robust als das ProBook -wenn auch immernoch sehr gut verarbeitet-, hat USB 3.0 und eSATA aber kein optisches Laufwerk


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (23. Juni 2011)

schüler bekommen eine topkonfig für grade mal 1000 euro. größter i5, ips panel, ssd upgrade + normale festplatte, usb 3.0 express card kostet im ladenoder amazon grade 20 euro. die sindn bei 1000 echt zu verschmerzen, 9 cellbattery für laufzeit über 10h. außerdem hat jede große stadt lenovo premium partner.
kumpel hat dafür 1100 euro bezahlt.
damit kann er volle helligkeit und höhere taktraten uaf gut 8h kommen ohne sich gedanken über akku zu machen

design? function over form....


----------



## Ahab (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würde auch zu einem Thinkpad raten. Das x220 gibts sogar für unter 1000€:

Lenovo ThinkPad X220i NYD37GE / 4students bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wenn dir das Design nicht so zusagt, würde ich dir die Thinkpads der Reihe Edge 13 ans Herz legen. Die sind noch etwas mehr auf Optik ausgelegt, nicht ganz so kantig wie die T-Reihe, bzw. das x220. Sie sind sogar deutlich günstiger, allerdings gibt es bis jetzt nur Modelle mit Core i3/i5 Prozessoren der ersten Generation. 

Ich habe selbst ein Edge 13 mit Vision Pro von AMD und finde es echt super.


----------



## Rayza (23. Juni 2011)

Wow die Thinkpads gefallen mir 

Was sagst du zu dieser Konfiguration?


oder ist das http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/d...57-64295-3955552-3955552-5071212-5135064.html
besser? hat eine SSD *.*

das HP gefällt mir vom design bissl weniger, tendiere zZ dann eher zum ThinkPad..


----------



## Ahab (23. Juni 2011)

Das HP ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, ein Kommilitone hat glaube ich den Vorgänger davon. Ziemlich gut. Allerdings fährst du bestimmt billiger wenn du dir selber eine SSD holst und einbaust. Dann hast du sogar noch eine kleine 2,5" HDD als perfekte Grundlage für eine schnuckelige externe Festplatte.  

Ich würde aber immer wieder zum Thinkpad greifen.


----------



## Rayza (23. Juni 2011)

Ist die ThinkPad Konfiguration von mir OK? Hab ja noch knapp 100eur nach oben..


----------



## Ahab (23. Juni 2011)

Jo ist eigentlich super! Wenn du auf eine SSD aus bist (und das solltest du sein ^^ ), kannst du ggf. bei der Festplatte und dem Betriebssystem noch etwas sparen und das zusätzlich gesparte Geld in eine SSD investieren - Home Premium statt Professional (sofern du nicht zwingend darauf angewiesen bist), 320 oder 250GB und 5200 Umdrehungen statt 500 und 7200.


----------



## Rayza (23. Juni 2011)

Hab ja selber ne SSD im Rechner und bin begeistert 

Garnet gesehen das ich PRofessional ausgewählt habe, lag glaub ich daran das ich nichts anderes auswählen konnte :o

edit: stimmt
kann auf der lenovo seite leider kein anderes OS auswählen.. würd auch allgemein darauf verzichten, da ich ne Windows DVD besitze -_-

außerdem gibt es nur 320GB und 500GB platten mit 7200rpm

ich hab die 320 genommen und auf 8GB umgestiegen (arbeite auch mit virtuellen Maschinen und das kann wohl nicht schaden) die SSD kommt etwas später dazu 


edit2: mir wurd grad angemerkt das das ein 15 zoller is.. suche ja eher 13"


----------



## Rayza (24. Juni 2011)

*kleiner Push*

Ich werd mir das ThinkPad Edge 13 ohne Windows kaufen, günstig und reicht.

closen plz


----------



## Rayza (11. Juli 2011)

Muss hier mal kurz pushen, eine Möglichkeit wäre da.

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 NV13BGE 02173BG bei notebooksbilliger.de

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Black Smooth 665D817 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich wollt das Black Smooth kaufen (ohne Windows) - hab dann noch das obere Modell gefunden.
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? (Windows + stärkere CPU)

Hab außerdem gehört, dass das untere Modell 6GB anstatt der angegeben 4GB hat.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2011)

ja, es ist den Aufpreis wert; der i3 ist wesentlich schneller


----------

